# 2 zone damper 2 thermostat wiring help



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Need to know the brand and model number of your zone panel.

And what wires are connected where on it.


----------



## kostia (Aug 17, 2010)

From what I can tell it is a trolatemp auto opposed blade demper with mastertrol minizone 2? Now that you pointed me out to this I found schematics http://customer.honeywell.com/techlit/pdf/69-0000s/69-1361.pdf, that I will try to understand. As far as I can tell everything is matching schematics.
At the system brown and blue wires are not connected. 

I think I wired the MB incorrectly only I am not sure how it is supposed to be.
Thanks in advance for any advice and help

I am almost there..
I connected yellow wire to Y, white to W, green to G, blue to B, and brown to O with red going to RH jumped to RC. Guest room now turns on and off both air conditioner and fan independently of master. However master demper does not turn off air flow when AC is on and temperature is set to above current. Almost there..i think...but still need some help..


----------



## kostia (Aug 17, 2010)

No suggestions?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

What wires are connected where on the new stat for the master 

Why did you connect the blue and brown wires, if they aren't connected tot he panel.


----------



## kostia (Aug 17, 2010)

I am just trying all possible combinations. I know that 4 wires (WYRG) does not do anything on their own. I know that introducing 2 additional wires makes GR control to start and shut down the system. Now the only thing that I need to get working is for MB controlled demper to shut down when needed.
May be those Blue and Brown on the attic at the controller is something else?
I will go up again as soon as I can probably tomorrow morning and try to figure things out. In a meantime my connections are:
White->W
Yello->Y
Green->G
Blue ->B
Brown to O
Red to RH jumped to RC
This results on/off through either thermostat, GR demper seems to be working, but MB demper is not.
Thanks


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Didn't you say that those 2 wires weren't connected with the original thermostat?

If they weren't. You shouldn't need them now.

good luck


----------



## kostia (Aug 17, 2010)

I meant at the mastertrol minizone 2 ... not at the original thermostat.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

While a new stat may require the common to be connected when an older stat didn't.
It still sounds strange that the other wire now needs connected also.


----------



## kostia (Aug 17, 2010)

I am actually starting to think that maybe the demper is where the problem is at and not the thermostat, given that everything seems to be working correctly other than the demper for MB. Will try to test it to see if a signal from the controller is getting there.


----------



## kostia (Aug 17, 2010)

Demper was the problem wiring of the thermostat was correct using color coding. Thanks for the help.


----------

